# Public Transport App



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't mind taking a jeepney for a short trip or during off peak periods but my main problem is knowing which one to take. Yes you can ask the driver but usually there is either a time or language problem getting the right information.

I found an app that solves that. Sakay.ph will map your trip by public transport giving jeepney, MRT, LRT and buses to take.

So far I have only tried it in the Manila area but even if you only use it once or twice it is a handy app to have.

Note: Link added by moderator


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

This looks like a good deal Would be nice if the hotels in the Manila area would provide this for their guests.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

BTW "Sakay.ph" is both the name of the app (android version anyway) and the web site where you can get real time updates on the trains.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> I don't mind taking a jeepney for a short trip or during off peak periods but my main problem is knowing which one to take. Yes you can ask the driver but usually there is either a time or language problem getting the right information.
> 
> I found an app that solves that. Sakay.ph will map your trip by public transport giving jeepney, MRT, LRT and buses to take.
> 
> ...


All the jeepneys have the route writen on the side and often a board in the front window giving it's terminus.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Gary D said:


> All the jeepneys have the route writen on the side and often a board in the front window giving it's terminus.


Last time I was in Cebu the jeepneys just had route numbers on them. If you don't what route goes where, it makes it difficult. I don't know if this app has Cebu, though... 

Here in Iloilo it is just locations written all over the windshield and is much easier


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> All the jeepneys have the route writen on the side and often a board in the front window giving it's terminus.


Which is fine if you know that between here and the end of the Jeepney route is the place where you want to go.

What if the route does not go straight from here to the end but takes a loop around? 

Also fine if you know what those place names mean. Unless you have a more than passing familiarity with a city, place and street names are not all that helpful in getting around. Is that name on the Jeepney a street name? it the name of the MRT station? Is it a landmark? Is it a district? Guadalupe for example is all of those.

Lots of street names are repeated sometimes with slight variations that do not reflect on the jeepney sign. The name was used in two different cities before they became part of the Metro area. Burgos St for example.

How does knowing where all the jeepneys passing where you are if none of them go to where you want to end up? Do you just take one and hope that you cross, and recognize when you do cross, another jeepney route that will get you closer to your final destination?

The app does not work for locations in Cebu. It would be great if it worked for the entire country and showed which Jeepney to take to the intercity bus station, then which jeepney from the terminal station to your end destination.

In Butuan City the routes are also numbered. There will be two routes following the same track, one clockwise the other counter clockwise. As far as I was ever able to tell there was no relationship between the clockwise and counter clockwise route numbers. You would think if route 3 was the clockwise one then route 4 would be the counterclockwise one or add 5 to the routes (1 to 5 the clockwise routes 6 to 10 the counterclockwise routes for example) but nope, it looked like the numbers were just assigned randomly to each route. In 4 months there I never did find out which routes were which.


----------

